# **KNEESWORTH (Cambs) - TONIGHT 7pm**



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yep - time for another Kneesworth meet - Pretty short notice this time I'm afraid as I've been snowed under of late. My Facebook friends will already have seen this as I started an Event yesterday whilst this place was out of action - I've added all the "might attends" to the list as TBCs

Who fancies coming along?

For those who haven't been before, a bit of history - Kneesworth *was* the longest running regular meet in TT land (possibly still is). It got so big it had to move from the original pub in Kneesworth to The Cambridge Motel near Shepreth on the A10. You'll meet a great bunch of people - not now necessarily in TTs but we can usually guarantee some pretty nice metal in the car park - in the past...R8, Mustang, AC Cobra, RS4, Evo to name a few!). Always good company and a great host...oh, and the food's not bad either!

Time - from around 7 - 7:30 start

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414

NOTE: Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge - If you use the postcode on your satnav or look at the map it may take down a little side road to the east of the A10, but the Motel is actually on the side of the A10 - about half way between Royston and Cambridge.

Hands up who's coming.....



NaughTTy
slineTT & Mrs slineTT
phodge & Mr phodge
OuTTlaw + Mrs OuTTlaw (hopefully)
Super Josh
anbrian
sTTarkie
clived
genocidalduck and Mrs genocidalduck + duckling bump! (TBC)
AmiTT TBC
Love_iTT (Very tentatively)


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Would love to, but cant this time...


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Me and Mrs me Paul....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Me and Mrs me Paul....


Cool - Thanks Elias - See you there


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SimonQS said:


> Would love to, but cant this time...


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Jules gets back from Seattle that day, she wi9ll have been away for a month - so I dont think she would appreciate me going out that evening... :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SimonQS said:


> Jules gets back from Seattle that day, she wi9ll have been away for a month - so I dont think she would appreciate me going out that evening... :roll:


Understandable Simon [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Pop me down as a TBC. I may be in Manchester that day, but hoping I am not 

Cheers!
Amit


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice one AmiTT - will be good to see you again


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Only a week to go for this meet so any more for any more?

...or any who would like to confirm their TBC?

Hopefully a few more can make it. Would be nice to see another decent size Kneesworth


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

yep thanks for the PM Paul Ill be there maybe with Soph ill let you know


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> yep thanks for the PM Paul Ill be there maybe with Soph ill let you know


Excellent news Pete -see you there. Hope Soph can make it too


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

This Wednesday folks - any more confirmations? Go on - you know you want to :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm still hoping. I don't finish work until 19:00 so it'll be 19:40 before I get home and then if all's ok with the family then I hope to get there for 20:30 :?

p.s. If this had been a week later we could have had at least one new 59 plater :roll: :wink:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Yeah, I'm up for this 

Josh


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I'm still hoping. I don't finish work until 19:00 so it'll be 19:40 before I get home and then if all's ok with the family then I hope to get there for 20:30 :?
> 
> p.s. If this had been a week later we could have had at least one new 59 plater :roll: :wink:


Fingers crossed then Paul. I'll PM my mobile number so you can pre-order via me if you want 

p.s. If this had been a week later we would probably have clashed with Penny's Thames Valley meet as they are 'usually' 1st week in the month :roll: ;-) :-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Super Josh said:


> Yeah, I'm up for this
> 
> Josh


  Looking forward to meeting you Josh.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Paul, I'd dearly love to come to the meet on Wednesday but I won't be able to tell if that's possible until the very last minute and I'm fed up with saying to people that I'll be somewhere and then have to cancel and let people down. Sorry to be so 'iffy' about things at the moment but I hope you understand.

Cheers for now, Graham


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Graham,

It would be great to see you if you can make it!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Completely understand Graham - we'll keep a chair free just in case


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Are we too late to ask Dimos to have chicken kebab on the menu tomorrow night...??

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Maybe!

I'll ask anyway


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

It's Tonight folks - hope everyone's cleaned their cars! (just to get filthy on the drive up there with this rubbish weather :roll

See you all later


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Work dictates that I can no longer make tonight.

Sorry guys.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Work dictates that I can no longer make tonight.
> 
> Sorry guys.


Bugga!

You'll be missed Paul 

Hope you can make the next one (probably Christmas)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Gutted. I was looking forward to the Duck moaning about my choice of car colour despite it being a different colour and going in a few days :lol:

Have fun. I hope the weather holds out for you.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol:

Cheers mate - already been raining here most of the afternoon so not much chance of my car being clean by the time I get there - cleaned it last night 'specially too :roll:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Paul for organising. Nice but rainy meet, not your fault of course.

On the plus side now i know where my wiper is busted so I can fix it.

Thank you to all the TTiers for their help.....


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Another great meet, Paul!

Good to see you all again, and good to meet you Anthony.

PS - Paul, did you get to see Clive's big torch...??!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks guys and gals. Really enjoyed it last night - good fun as usual - double entendre and chips anyone?! :lol:

Shame the weather dampened down any tyre kicking session a bit but that's the good old British summer for you I suppose.

Good to meet Anthony too - hope you enjoy the TTS from the 1st and hopefully see you at the next one 

and yes Penny, I did get to see Clive's torch - not that big but really powerful  I think planes were starting to descend towards Stevenage thinking they had reached Luton already :lol:


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Are any more meets planned ? 
just bought a nice mk1 and would'nt running along for a pint as its very local for me !!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Next one will probably be a Christmas meet - mid-December time more than likely. It's 70 miles for me so I don't tend to do these more than every few months. I'll send you a quick reminder when I start a new thread.

Welcome to the world of TT ownership


----------

